# Solved: Hp pavilion dv6000 overheating



## Tommyemmanuelfan (May 10, 2007)

Hi, i was given a hp pavilion dv6000 a while back now, and i've recently come across overheating problems while burning dvd's. 
I've installed flash bios and used the hoover on the vents (which was recommened by hp support) but i'm still having problems. 
I'm just wondering if there's anything i should try, maybe it's worth taking the heat sink out to give it a clean..?
I ran 'hardware sensors monitor' today and the cpu cores got up to 77*c (while the cpu's working at 100%) before i stopped it . I also just noticed that the bottom rubbers that are near the cpu fan and hdd are missing, seems like the heats melted the glue and they've fallen off. 

Any help or advice would be appriciated! 

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

Have you given the computer a really good cleaning lately? I would say do that and see if that doesn't fix the situation. I was having over heating problems with my HP and I cleaned it out with a few cans of air and it worked like a champ.


----------



## Tommyemmanuelfan (May 10, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the quick response. No i havent, is it worth taking it apart to use cans of air on it or just use them through the vents?


----------



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

atleast pull the side off. Don't do it throught the vents. That almost a waste of time and money in my opinion. Having the side off you can really get in there and even clean out the Heat sink pretty good. If you want to really clean the sucker than pull everythnging out.


----------



## Tommyemmanuelfan (May 10, 2007)

dan_mccartney said:


> atleast pull the side off. Don't do it throught the vents. That almost a waste of time and money in my opinion. Having the side off you can really get in there and even clean out the Heat sink pretty good. If you want to really clean the sucker than pull everythnging out.


I'll go out and get some canned air tommorrow and give it ago.

Cheers.


----------



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok look forward to hearing if that works.


----------



## Tommyemmanuelfan (May 10, 2007)

dan_mccartney said:


> Ok look forward to hearing if that works.


Hello again, i took it all apart today and there was a huge amount of dust built up in the heat sink. I gave it a good clean, and now (fingers crossed) it seems to be fine. 
I did another heat test and it isnt reaching higer than 55*C now, so i'm chuffed!

Thanks for all your help dan, appriciate it!


----------



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

My pleasure. let me know if there is anything else I can do for you. And you may want to mark this thread as solved. There is a button at the top of the page.


----------



## Maaz Ibrahim (Aug 8, 2008)

I am facing a similar problem, i bought Hp Pavilion dv6330ea second hand from a guy lives in my city.... he made me fool (now i must say) as when he showed me to use it before buying , the laptop didnt contain heavy things.. like games, installers etc (in which high processing is required), i also didnt check it thoroughly (my mistake) but after two days of purachasing it, i installed so many softwares of my use on it and started burning dvds that was the 1st time is started facing the problem of shutting off the laptop. It happens like this:

Laptop get turned off (like someone has pull off its switch) automatically. and the system happens to be overheated may be this is one of the reaso. But the problem is that in the most chilled environment (in chilled room having Air Conditioner) the same problem occurs. I feel that it happens when processor has to do loads of work, like i put usb and started accessing it at the same time i start opening so many webpages and burning dvds. But sometimes it also happens that when room temperature is 30 C and i am not using processer heavily it get turned off automatically .. may b coz of overheating ..but literally i am not exactly getting what is happening wid this pc ... literally this pc makes me embarrass at my office and social gatherings. I cant play games, i cant use it like it has to be used wid so many things downloading, listening songs movies heavily surfing etc but i cant i feel shy getting this wid me to my frnds .. coz i bought it after paying a huge amount of money and after a heavy market research about laptops. But the guy made me literally fool. I hope he wont be better off wid that money he got from me against this laptop, But i also suggest u to plz plz never buy used laptop.. they usually hav drawbacks!!!! ...

I ask u ppl to give me suggestions and help me out so that i wud face my family and frnds wid this laptop. Keenly interested in ur responses!!! .. u can mail me at [email protected]

Laptop Config:

HP Pavilion dv6330ea
Intel Centrino Core Duo 1.83 ghz
120 gm hddk
1 gb ram
P/N: GH878EA#ABU


----------

